# Just wondering?



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have had my kindle fire from the beginning. I was wondering if anyone else has issues clicking on link while 
browsing the web when your zoomed in. When I go to a page like craiglist I have to zoom in just a little to make sure 
I click on the correct vehicle. I click and click with no change of the page so I have to zoom out and try to click on the correct one. It has done since I purchased it. 
I was hoping we would get an update to fix it.  Don't get me wrong I enjoy the games and reading it after dh turns out the light. I'm just not a fan of the web browsing and that was my main reason for purchasing. I am hoping Apple makes the smaller ipad(do not like the size of the ipad) and the price isn't to high. Do yall think we will continue to get updates for our fire like apple does their devices?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Something like that happens periodically with my Fire. I tap a link 2-3 times, and nothing happens. For reasons unknown to me, if I try a pinch-and-zoom (or whatever you call it), the new screen will sometimes open. It's aggravating, but most of the time, the new links open okay.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried using a different browser? I don't do tons of web-surfing on the Fire, but I do usually use a different browser when I do. I've been using Firefox, which is nice because it imported my bookmarks. Recently I picked up Maxthon after reading some good "reviews" on another Fire forum. It's free, so worth a try.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I do think the original Fire will continue to get updates for awhile, as Amazon has done for other Kindle devices.

One thing that many people find helpful is to use a stylus.  There are many for sale on Amazon that are inexpensive.  Many find it makes a big difference.

Betsy


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I have this same issue at times on my Samsung tab, also experienced it on my Archos tab as well.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I've had this happen on a variety of devices.  But, it's never been consistent.  One one page it'll be wonky with links...  The next it'll be pulling teeth.  I've switched browsers, and it's gotten better, but still has its moments of link-stupidity.


----------

